# Sharpening and Maintaining a K-Sabatier Chef Knife?



## SolidSnake03 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Im interested in picking up a K Sabatier 10in chef knife and am curious what sort of work goes into sharpening and maintaining the edge. I am familiar with much harder japanese steels but not with softer carbon. Honing for example is generally a no with japanese steels but i understand that its more the norm with softer steels?

Im wondering what stones might be best or at least do a good job on this knife. I currently own Shapton 1k and 5k stones but aside from that is there something more appropriate or better? Can i use these stones? If not any recommendations?

Regarding honing/steeling, can you simply strop the knife instead on say horse butt or some other leather? If so do you have any strop recommendations?

Basically i just want to learn as much as i can about this type of knife before making my purchase.

I do understand the cleaning and care that goes in aka dont be a neglectful idiot.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 8, 2014)

I finish Sabs at 1 to 2k. Ive used the 1k Shapton , it was fine on a Sab. I used a steel and or ceramic rod for years on them, GENTLY. I strop on leather cause it's already out.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 8, 2014)

The biggest factor to consider when buying a knife like this is that the bolster continues all the way to the edge at the heel of the knife. This makes sharpening evenly across the entire length of the edge very difficult and can cause a gap in board contact just in front of the heel over time. 

If you are a home cook it may take a long time for this to become an issue.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 8, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> The biggest factor to consider when buying a knife like this is that the bolster continues all the way to the edge at the heel of the knife. This makes sharpening evenly across the entire length of the edge very difficult and can cause a gap in board contact just in front of the heel over time.
> 
> If you are a home cook it may take a long time for this to become an issue.



Just grind the fingerguard at heel of the knife at an angle to provide clearance.


----------



## WingKKF (Aug 8, 2014)

I would suggest starting your sharpening on a lower grit stone like a Gesshin 400 or 500 Shapton Glass Stone. That will let you see the results of your sharpening much quicker. 1000 grit and above are what I would consider polishing grits. You can strop on newspaper by placing a sheet on your wet finishing stone. It is surprisingly effective.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 9, 2014)

A trick used by Robert Herder, Solingen, with their soft carbons. Once you've built relief bevels at the lowest angle you're comfortable with, add a single mini-bevel on the right side at some 35 degree and deburr on the other side at some 10 degree. Repeat this thru the whole progression. Maintenance with leather + Cr2O3, newspaper, or an 8k stone.


----------

